# Johnson 15 peeing sometimes



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Possible debris in the coolant passages.
You blew it back, then when running the next time,
water pressure pushed it to obstruct again.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Im gonna run it on muffs tomorrow and see if that helps. Otherwise I guess ill drop the lower again and see what I find. Im starting to think it was flaking paint on the inside of the drum.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ran it on muffs after some more compressed air. Peed like a boss. Thank Gawd.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Minor problem.
Using the muffs will produce a false reading as to the condition of your cooling system.
High pressure in the water hose is forced into the intakes, up the water tube and into the block.
It does not give you the results as would be obtained from operating afloat.
Air leaks, split seals, warped impeller housing will only be apparent from a non-pressurized water supply.
That's why I flush my small outboards in a tub or bucket. It's quiet and I can verify function of cooling system.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I agree. After I ran the pressured water through it for 5 minutes I put it back in the drum with a can liner to eliminate any debris. Still peed fine.


----------

